# 98 8v aba budget build numbers



## gtvento13 (Oct 4, 2007)

more or less another reference for aba-t
Specs:
autotech 260 cam
C2 30lb software/matching injectors
mk4 upper/lower intake manifolds
atp clone exhaust mani
mildly ported throttle body
spec stage 2 clutch disk/pressure plate
ebay t3/t4 .50 cold .63 hot
saab 9-3 fmic
forge 004
tt 2.5" w/ flowmaster (and cat)
ngk bkr7e plugs
magnecore wires
stock compression
at 9-10psi was quite on the rich side, at 13psi evened out a little. an adjustable fpr is in the future, along with a tune by DW Garage to get it really dialed in.
the car (updated)








the numbers
























_Modified by gtvento13 at 11:30 PM 6-5-2009_

_Modified by gtvento13 at 5:20 PM 10-15-2009_


_Modified by gtvento13 at 8:26 PM 10-15-2009_


----------



## mylesp (Jul 7, 2005)

Nice!!


----------



## sickgixxer69 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (mylesp)*

Not bad. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MattySull (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (sickgixxer69)*

So how is it running? Have you hit any problems? Any pictures of the setup?
I only ask because I am doing research on people who have ABA turbos. Your setup is the closest to what I would be doing.
(except for the turbo, i will try and find a junkyard T3 to rebuild)



_Modified by MattySull at 10:30 AM 10-2-2009_


----------



## racoon_goon (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: (MattySull)*

Great numbers! Im convinced I will never do this to my car allthough ive been thinking about it for quite a long time now

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## gtvento13 (Oct 4, 2007)

*FV-QR*

most recent pic from brokedown
since i posted this thread:
usrt drop in fpr
water/alc injection
15lbs boost
ebay fmic
test pipe
new numbers: 247whp 236lb/tq









_Modified by gtvento13 at 4:54 PM 10-2-2009_


_Modified by gtvento13 at 8:26 PM 10-15-2009_


----------



## gtvento13 (Oct 4, 2007)

*FV-QR*

new sheets


----------



## MattySull (May 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (gtvento13)*

Stock Clutch? Are u still running the 020 trans? If so how the he'll is it holdin up to that kinda power?


----------



## gtvento13 (Oct 4, 2007)

*FV-QR*

spec stage 1 clutch kit. bone stock 020. idk but o2a swap is in the near future


----------



## dubsonparade (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (gtvento13)*

Dang you made very solid numbers I am very impressed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif How much did you spend on the whole setup?


----------



## gtvento13 (Oct 4, 2007)

*FV-QR*

thanks! im gonna say around 1,700 up to this point


----------



## MattySull (May 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (gtvento13)*

About the ATP clone manifold, did you buy that on ebay? I see ebay turbo manifolds for $100 on ebay and I am wondering if they are legit.


----------



## gtvento13 (Oct 4, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i got mine from a company that posts in the forced induction thread. forget which one it was.. believe i paid 117 shipped


_Modified by gtvento13 at 7:02 AM 10-5-2009_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

arrrgggg....get...bigger... cam.....


----------



## gtvento13 (Oct 4, 2007)

*FV-QR*

workin on it lol


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

autotech 270...only $100ish...gotta love only havin 8 valves!


----------



## gtvento13 (Oct 4, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yea thats what i had in mind


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (gtvento13)*

damn, now im thinking 250whp from my little g60/xflow setup shouldnt be too difficult..


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 98 8v aba budget build numbers (gtvento13)*

nice


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: 98 8v aba budget build numbers (GTijoejoe)*

where'd you buy your oil feed/drain lines. As a kit or pieced them together yourself?


----------



## gtvento13 (Oct 4, 2007)

*FV-QR*

oil feed from atp tunning along with fittings, oil drain is just high pressure hose


----------



## wolfyy98 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (gtvento13)*

have you had any issues with the stock tranny and spec stage1 clutch combo?


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MattySull)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattySull* »_Stock Clutch? Are u still running the 020 trans? If so how the he'll is it holdin up to that kinda power?

It'll hold up to what he's got right now, but any higher and it should be considered a ticking time bomb...Hell I made [email protected] on the 4 speed auto trans before my torque converter started acting up.


----------



## gtvento13 (Oct 4, 2007)

*FV-QR*

from what im told, the gears strip on the 1-2 shift. so if u dont rip first they last


_Modified by gtvento13 at 5:23 PM 10-15-2009_


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (gtvento13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtvento13* »_from what im told, the gears strip on the 1-2 shift. so if u dont rip first they last

_Modified by gtvento13 at 5:23 PM 10-15-2009_

020's are strange. Most I hear about let go while on the roll though, not from a dig. People break em being stock or slightly modded all the time. It's simply a poorly produced trans outright. Either way I don't foresee any direct power handling issues.


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

bump for a local with a beautiful setup. pretty much identical setup im going for. how did you install the software? thats the one thing i dont get about all aba turbo setups


----------



## Kjkustomz (Apr 11, 2011)

Pm me please. I have questions regarding your old set up. I bought your old stg1 c2 chip & injectors from gtdi89, & was wondering what else you were running @ that time. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ame46mkI (May 5, 2008)

I am very upset that this car no longer exists. Very Sad


----------

